# Service nach dem Kauf vorbei?



## Marcel484 (19. November 2012)

ich frage mich ob bei radon der service nach dem kauf vorbei ist?

storry:

ein kollege und ich waren auf der suche nach einsteiger hardtails,
sind über das forum auf radon aufmerksam geworden und gleich
nach bonn gefahren (ca.70km).
in bonn angekommen haben wir einen netten verkäufer erwischt,
viel gelacht, sind gut beraten worden und haben 2 radon zr team
6.0 (2012) gekauft.

soweit alles prima

knapp 2 wochen später:

wir fahren gemeinsam durch den wald, mein kollege stürtzt, dabei
hat sich der bremshebel aus der pumpe gelöst. keine große sache,
da der kolben mittels sprengring an seinem platz gehalten wird.
nach etlichen versuchen einen passenden sprengring aufzutreiben,
riefen wir bei paul lange in stuttgart an um uns diesen zu besorgen.
dort konnte uns nicht geholfen werden, wir sollen uns an radon 
wenden. kein problem, gesagt getan. 

doch leider - keine reaktion auf anrufe, keine reaktion auf die email

das rad ist nichtmal 3 wochen alt, aufgrund eines cent artikels nicht
mehr fahrbar und der haendler / hersteller nicht erreichbar/ reagiert nicht

jetzt frage ich mich, warte ich jetzt auf den guten willen des haendlers /
herstellers, der sich vielleicht irgendwann mal melden wird

oder

das rad einpacken, nach bonn fahren und rückabwickeln? 

was solls erst werden wenn mal was größeres am rad ist?
eigentlich waren wir beide sehr zufrieden mit den rädern, also wäre
es traurig wenn sich aufgrund einer solchen lapalie das blatt wenden
sollte

wir würden uns über schnelles handeln / feedback diesbezüglich freuen


----------



## zett78 (19. November 2012)

lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. November 2012)

@Marcel484: da scheint irgendwas schief gelaufen zu sein, sorry dafür...bitte ruf uns unter der 0228-9784824 an, das ist unsere Werkstatt, da wird dir weitergeholfen!

RADON Team


----------



## prince67 (19. November 2012)

> rückabwickeln


Was willst du rückabwickeln?
Fahrrad war bei Auslieferung i.O., also hast du keine Gewährleistung/Garantie. 
Beim Kauf in einem Geschäft hast du auch keine Widerrufsrecht, das hast du nur beim Kauf im I-net.

Welchen Sprengring (Normteil) braucht ihr denn?


----------



## Marcel484 (19. November 2012)

ich werde gleich dort anrufen


@ prince67

laut paul lange ist dies ein garantiefall
die worte des mitarbeiters: "bremse über den händler einschicken, 
kommt auf garantie eine neue"

mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen, bin kein fachmann, sorry

das teil welches wir benötigen, ist der sprengring, der den kolben
der bremspumpe in der pumpe hält. ich versuche mal ein bild davon
zu finden


-----------------------------------------------------------------
edit

grad mit der werkstatt telefoniert, schicken die bremse jetzt ein.
anscheinend haben die dort keine email bekommen, merkwürdig,
die email ging an [email protected] und wurde intern einfach
nicht an die zuständige abteilung weitergeleitet da man sich nicht
zuständig fühlte (aussage eines mitarbeiters)

auch komisch ist, dass die zuständigkeit (telefonisch) nicht wirklich klar ist, 
man wird hin und her geleitet. auch nett waren die begleitenden worte, dass
man bei einer online bestellung mehr service erhalten hätte ??? wie geht denn
sowas?

welch ein service-chaos...

schade das es erst funktioniert wenn man öffentlich wird, trotzdem danke!


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2012)

Mach doch einfach eins, geht schneller

Musste meine Bremse auchs schon (wegen etwas anderem) einschicken, ging sehr unkompliziert und habe statt einer reparierten eine komplett neue wiederbekommen.
Kommunikation mit Radon war auch immer super...wie Radon-Bikes schon sagte muss da irgendwas schief gelaufen sein.


----------



## Marcel484 (19. November 2012)

da ich im buero sitze kann ich grad leider kein bild machen

position des sprengrings hab ich rot makiert

dort ist die "kolbenstange"?, auf dieser sitzt eine unterlegscheibe,
darüber dieser sprengring

der sprengring hält in der "pumpe" hinter einer nut und sorgt
dafür das "die kolbenstange" in der bremse bleibt

ohne diesen sprengring klappt der hebel komplett zurück, 
somit bremse ohne funktion

ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine


----------



## filiale (19. November 2012)

Das man nach einem Sturz ein Ersatzteil benötigt kann passieren. Radon hat aber logischerweise nicht von jedem Hersteller (Shimano,RS, Formula,Magura etc. ) jedes mögliche Ersatzteil auf Lager/sofort lieferbar.

Frage doch mal bei Deinem Händler Vorort ob er Dir solch einen Sprengring besorgen kann, ist eh nur ein Cent Artikel. 

Die Kommunikation ist in Einzelfällen allerdings schon etwas schleppend in diesem Laden.


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2012)

Du hast eine Shimano an einem 2012er ZR Team??? Interessant, meine Schwester hat an ihrem ne Formula.


----------



## Marcel484 (19. November 2012)

da stimme ich dir zu, deshalb waren wir ja auch bereits in diversen
fahrradgeschäften in und um düsseldorf. jedoch hat keiner ein solches
ersatzteil parat, und auf der paul lange seite konnte ein händler diesen
sprengring auf der ersatzteilliste nichtmal finden

wir sind auch keine fans davon uns für jede kleinigkeit zu "beschweren"
und versuchen meist alles schnell und unkompliziert selbst zu lösen.
(erst recht wenn es um cent artikel geht) dies war uns leider nicht möglich 
und erst danach sind wir an den händler ran, der uns die bikes verkauft hat.

ist halt blöd ein 2 wochen altes bike nicht bewegen zu können da ein 
cent artikel nicht aufzutreiben ist 

ärgerlich fand ich eben diese "kundenbetreuung", aber wie man sieht 
funktioniert es sobald man sich hier meldet



@ darkjst

jep, siehe hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58202/zr-team-6-0.html



Bremsen Shimano AM 505, 180/160mm


----------



## Hangtime (19. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich hätte das Ganze auch als Anlass genommen das Bike von der  505 auf slx oder XT Bremse aufzurüsten. Die kaputte Bremse kannst du ja  nach dem Einschicken verscheuern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (19. November 2012)

Hat sich geklärt, sie hat das 7.0


----------



## Marcel484 (19. November 2012)

Vielleicht ne "dumme" Frage, aber schicke ich die Bremse jetzt als
Geschlossenes System oder nur den "Hebel" ein?

Vom ersten Gedanken her würde ich die komplette Bremse hin schicken


----------



## Hangtime (19. November 2012)

Gute Frage. Ich würde das ganze Sytem schicken. Können ja nicht von dir verlangen das du das Ding wieder selbst befüllst usw...


----------



## tillibebek (19. November 2012)

so 2-3 Tage sollte man Bike-Discount mal an Feedbackfrist gewähren. Kenne jetzt den Fall hier nicht. Ich bekomme sehr oft eine Antwort binnen 24h.


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2012)

Bei Hydraulik die komplette Bremse hinschicken, wie gesagt, hab eine undichte hingeschickt und eine komplett neue wiederbekommen. Kann keiner von dir verlangen, dass du dir ein Entlüftungskit und Öl kaufst.


----------



## Marcel484 (20. November 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Habe mir ein Slide 150 gekauft.
Am ersten Tag zusammen gebaut und kurz im Block.
Dann gemerkt, das die Hydraulikleitung viel zu lange war.
Selber gekürzt und danach undicht. Funtkion zwar grob da aber nimmer toll. Dann ca 2h gefahren.
Es löste sich nach ca 1,5h der Seilzug vom für den vorderen Umwerfer. Kurz daheim verlor ich eine Plastikschraube von der Schaltung.
Ausserdem hat sich der Sattel an der Front aufgelöst.
Habe eine Email geschrieben. Wartezeit... Naja. 

Es wurde aber nur auf den Sattel eingegangen. Den ich ohne grosses wenn und aber ersetzt bekommen habe. DANKE.

Aber den Entlüftungskit musste ich mir trotzdem selber kaufen.


----------



## Aalex (20. November 2012)

ja du strickst da selber an der bremse rum und danach funktioniert die nicht mehr und du erwartest von radon, dass sie das fixen?

achso läuft das also ab heute...dein name scheint programm zu sein


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Ging um die viel viel zulange Sattelstützenleitung. Nichts Bremse.
Und wenn ich die nicht gekürzt hätte, hätte ich meinen Vordermann beim Biken einfangen können. (Die Cowboyzeiten sollten rum sein)


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2012)

Einmal um den Steuersatz wickeln hätts auch getan...war so zwei mal in den Alpen. Die Bremsleitungen sind vermutlich auch viel zu lang


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Danke für den tollen Tip.
Kaufe ab jetzt alle Leitungen XXXL und wickel alles ums Bike.
Wird sicherlich ein neuer Trend.
Es ist jetzt alles erledigt und fertig. 

Preis/Leistung trotzdem TOP


----------



## darkJST (20. November 2012)

Nein die Bremsleitungen waren kurz genug um sie nicht wickeln zu müssen und sind mittlerweile auch gekürzt


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Ich wollte nur damit sagen, das es Probleme gab. 
Ich vielleicht auch die anderen Probs öfters ansprechen hät müssen.
Ich weis, das mein Kumpel sich eine hydr. Stütze gekauft hatte, da war das Entlüftungszeug gleich orginal dabei.

Aber seit dem keine Probleme mehr. Ausserdem war die Sattelaktion schon super.

Würde wieder ein RADON Bike kaufen.... bis jetzt


----------



## alexanderZ (25. November 2012)

klappt das sturz-reklamieren auch mit anderen teilen? hab meine bikeschuhe jetzt n jahr getragen, und die sohlen sind langsam von den pedalpins durch... kann ich das rückabwickeln oder hat schonmal jemand schnürselnkel auf garantie bekommen?


----------



## Aalex (27. November 2012)

du bist die härte 

crash replacement bei schuhen, ja ne, is klar. Vor Allem ist das doch normaler Verschleiß und kein crash. Was kann denn der H&S oder der Hersteller für deine Fahrweise und den damit verbundenen Verschleiß?
Die Frage ist schon irgendwie leicht dreist, findest du nicht?

immer alles umsonst bekommen wollen und immer umtauschen können und ja nix dafür bezahlen. Das sind die Besten.


----------



## Pretorianer (27. November 2012)

@Aalex: ich kann mich auch irren, aber glaub das war ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (27. November 2012)

manche merkens echt immer zu spät


----------



## alexanderZ (27. November 2012)

nachtrag: crash replacement nennt man kulanzpreise, die hersteller/händer denjenigen geben, die ihren kram aus eigenem verschulden kaputtgemacht haben - darauf gibts keinen anspruch. das ist vor allem auf das ausgangspost gemünzt!


----------



## Marcel484 (27. November 2012)

So, um das Ende bekannt zu geben

Heute wurde eine NEUE Bremse von HS geliefert. 
HS hat nach Begutachtung der eingeschickten Bremse
festgestellt, dass es sich um einen Materialfehler gehandelt 
hat und diese dann anstandslos gegen ein neue ausgetauscht!

Hierfür nochmal vielen Dank!

Als kleine Kritik bzw Verbesserungsvorschlag: bitte dem Kunden
ein Feedback geben, ob per Telefon oder Email, einfach kurz Bescheid
geben, dass zb das Paket eingegangen ist, oder der fall geprüft wird,
oder bereits neues Teil unterwegs, in welcher Form auch immer. 
Uns wurde auf Nachfrage zuerst gesagt es wäre kein Paket angekommen,
einen Tag später sagte man dann das Paket wäre bereits letzte Woche 
eingegangen und Ersatz ist schon unterwegs. 

Alles in allem sind wir natürlich zufrieden mit der Abwicklung, nur die Wege
waren aus kundensicht mühsam.


----------



## darkJST (28. November 2012)

Jedes mal (2x) wenn ich was eingeschickt hab habe ich recht schnell eine Mail bekommen, dass die Teile angekommen seien.


----------

